# QR Codes, Facebook Like, and Haunt Signs



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone thinking (or has already) put up a QR code on their haunt signs point to either their haunt page or shortcutting to Like your Facebook page for your haunt?

Lots of stores are starting to do this with window displays so you can grab your smart phone, point the camera at it and instantly FB Like things.

Check out the article on Tech Crunch: http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/18/likify-qr-code/

For those who don't know what QR Codes are they're this square barcode that kinda looks like TV whitenoise. Many things can be encoded in them such as text, cellphone contact info, and even URL's to the web.

If you have a FB page created for your haunt this is a really good way to track and acquire likes on the fly from anyone with a smart phone these days.

If I actually have time (yeah right!) I may print one of these up and hang someplace near the front of the haunt (since I haven't done a new sign for the new digs).


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

My phone is too dumb to do this. I have never heard of it. Sounds kind of neat, though.


----------

